# FAMILY FIRST CAR & BIKE CLUB 1st ANNUAL SHOW~N~SHINE Sunday September 4th



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 338546


FINALLY GOT EVERYTHING LOCKED DOWN,ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS, CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL GOING HERE :rimshot:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THEE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
AZTECAS CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
LETHAL LOWS CC
SHOW STOPPERS CC
CREW MIDNIGHT CC
BLVDKINGS C.C.
 CHOLOS C.C
DUKES CC
LAY M LOW CC
ELITE CC
Viejitos C&BC
MAJESTICS CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
OAK TOWN RAIDER
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:h5: JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

I may have to work that day....  syke.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Flyers came out nice Jose.... gud lookin......


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: Can't wait! :run:


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

Dont think I will be able to make it down for the show...but i will make sure that my car is there.....Good luck with the show....Im sure it will go well.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE WILL BE THERE FO SHOW


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_*uso *__*will be there!

:thumbsup: hopefully my car will be done...*_


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

ICEE*63 said:


> FINALLY GOT EVERYTHING LOCKED DOWN,ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS, CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL GOING HERE :rimshot:


Nor Cal Ridahz CC will be there


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

BLVD IMAGE IS THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE RT BUS GOES RIGHT BY THERE! 
COOL I'M THERE......
:thumbsup:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

exotic rider said:


> THE RT BUS GOES RIGHT BY THERE!
> COOL I'M THERE......
> :thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm there no doubt is there a pre reg....


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

California Lifestyles will be coming through. :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Manuel said:


> i'm there no doubt is there a pre reg....


NO PRE REG $20.00 DAY OF SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah how do u go about registering?


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 338540


:nicoderm::yes::420::thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

franciscojrandrade said:


> yeah how do u go about registering?


 Day of the show registration just 20.00


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

damn thats cheap...... just 20.00 bucks......


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry fellas NO PRE REG 
REG IS DAY OF THE SHOW ONLY 
AND IT'S 20 BUCKS


----------



## Nautical Customs (Jul 20, 2011)

What Motorcycle classes will you guys be having?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ttt will be there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Roll call so far we have:

Just Rollin CC
Fearnone CC
USO CC
Norcal Ridahz CC
Blvd Image CC
Thee stylistics CC 
California Lifestyles CC 
Evil Threat CC

Thanks fellas for the support....


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

mabeg said:


> Roll call so far we have:
> 
> Just Rollin CC
> Fearnone CC
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ill be there.. and with the new club also... :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Is there gonna be a hop?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Is there gonna be a hop?


SORRY TO SAY THERE WILL NOT BE A HOP BUT WE ARE GOING TO BE HAVING THE DB DRAG SOUNDOFF COMPETITION,IT JUST SEEMS LATELY AT SHOWS UP HERE THERE HASNT BEEN ALOT OH HOPPERS COMPETING,HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE COULD HAVE A HOP


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

nice price 4 thee car show ....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

93Brougham530 said:


> Ill be there.. and with the new club also... :thumbsup:


whats the name of your new club?


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Roll call so far we have:
> 
> Just Rollin CC
> Fearnone CC
> ...


YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ICEE*63 said:


> :rimshot:


Thank you everyone for there support


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE!


Thanks Homie 

Roll call so far we have:

Just Rollin CC
Fearnone CC
USO CC
Norcal Ridahz CC
Blvd Image CC
Thee stylistics CC 
California Lifestyles CC 
Evil Threat CC
Lo*Lystics CC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> :h5: JUST ROLLIN C.C.


 :thumbsup:



jonmcpherson said:


> Dont think I will be able to make it down for the show...but i will make sure that my car is there.....Good luck with the show....Im sure it will go well.


Right On now that's dedication still sending your ride Thanks:thumbsup:



singlegate said:


> FEARNONE WILL BE THERE FO SHOW


 :thumbsup:


bub916 said:


> _*uso *__*will be there!
> 
> :thumbsup: hopefully my car will be done...*_


 hopefully ...u need to work day & night on it ... LoL



ncridahz said:


> Nor Cal Ridahz CC will be there


 :thumbsup:



loco 66 said:


> BLVD IMAGE IS THERE


 :thumbsup:



EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:



exotic rider said:


> THE RT BUS GOES RIGHT BY THERE!
> COOL I'M THERE......
> :thumbsup:


R T u better catch a ride we some 1 :bowrofl:



mr.glasshouse said:


> TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


 Right On THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Manuel said:


> i'm there no doubt is there a pre reg....


 :thumbsup:



Cali4Life916 said:


> California Lifestyles will be coming through. :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:



tone64 said:


> :nicoderm::yes::420::thumbsup:


 :rofl::420:
:thumbsup:



Nautical Customs said:


> What Motorcycle classes will you guys be having?





EVIL91 said:


> ttt will be there


 :thumbsup:



franciscojrandrade said:


> yeah how do u go about registering?





EL SOCIO said:


>





KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> :thumbsup:





93Brougham530 said:


> Ill be there.. and with the new club also... :thumbsup:


 O SHIT CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U COME OUT WITH :thumbsup:



Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Is there gonna be a hop?





ALCATRAZ said:


> :thumbsup:





Clown Confusion said:


> ill be there


 :thumbsup:



FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> T T T FOR THE HOMIES


 THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



STKN209 said:


> TTT.....


 :thumbsup:



vjo70764 said:


> YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE!


 RIGHT ON :thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


*Thanks 4 every 1 coming trew showing the LOVE 
That's what it's all about *
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup: R T u better catch a ride we some 1 :bowrofl:
> 
> 
> > I'LL PM U MY ADDRESS SO U CAN PICK ME UP!
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

exotic rider said:


> ~G STYLE 62~ said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: R T u better catch a ride we some 1 :bowrofl:
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES
OLD ILLUISON
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

HIT ME UP IF I FORGOT ANY 1 OR LEFT ANY 1 OUT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> exotic rider said:
> 
> 
> > ~G STYLE 62~ said:
> ...


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

What up fam! U know ill b there. And the old illusion homies said they coming thru too.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54


( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Q-VO O YAHH SHOULD BE REAL NICE OUT THERE , DESTINATION WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING THE HOMIE,S


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT GOOD LUCK WITH UR SHOW uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> Q-VO O YAHH SHOULD BE REAL NICE OUT THERE , DESTINATION WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING THE HOMIE,S


 RIGHT ON HOMIE :thumbsup:



lowdude13 said:


> TTT GOOD LUCK WITH UR SHOW uffin:


THANKS



tpimuncie said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46


( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

im gonna try to have the ranfla there


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT for the homies! :yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE WEB FLYER


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

franciscojrandrade said:


> im gonna try to have the ranfla there





Yowzers said:


> TTT for the homies! :yes:





A TODA MADRE said:


>





M.G. 916 said:


> :yes:


RIGHT ON THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT HOMIES
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

EVERY 1 BE SURE TO CHECK OUT ARE '' FACE BOOK SITE '' JUST CLICK ON THE LINK UNDER MY SIGNATURE IT WIIL TAKE U RIGHT TO OUR PAGE IF U DO FACE BOOK 2
AND BECOME ARE FRIEND JUST ANOTHER WAY TO STAY UPDATED ON ALL FAMILY FIRST EVENTS 
ALSO WE HAVE A EVENT PAGE ON FACE BOOK TO 
SPREAD THE WORD
:thumbsup::yes::yes::thumbsup:

THE FACE BOOK EVENT LINK
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=195090833878465


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Ray Spreed the word...... Turn spell check on.... Spread the word....


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*RELENTLESS C.C. WILL BE THERE*

AND HOPE YOU GUY CAN MAKE IT OUT TO CIRCUS OF THE WICKED, http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=204348656279311


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ


( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> EVERY 1 BE SURE TO CHECK OUT ARE '' FACE BOOK SITE '' JUST CLICK ON THE LINK UNDER MY SIGNATURE IT WIIL TAKE U RIGHT TO OUR PAGE IF U DO FACE BOOK 2
> AND BECOME ARE FRIEND JUST ANOTHER WAY TO STAY UPDATED ON ALL FAMILY FIRST EVENTS
> ALSO WE HAVE A EVENT PAGE ON FACE BOOK TO
> SPREAD THE WORD
> :thumbsup::yes::yes::thumbsup:





mabeg said:


> Ray Spreed the word...... Turn spell check on.... Spread the word....


WHAT U TALKING ABOUT 
:rofl:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WHAT U TALKING ABOUT
> :rofl:


Hahaha nice cover up.... almost like a nice tattoo...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Hahaha nice cover up.... almost like a nice tattoo...


 what u talking about Willis.....................LoL  


mabeg said:


>


 *
T
T
T
:thumbsup:
*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm there, can't wait! To the top


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

*to my loved ones thee family first famillia c/r qvo carnalitos*

qvole to all mi hentes,i send my love y respectos to the homies in full blast of soldado fashion.thats right do the dalm thing homeboys congragulations on your first annual car show.i send all my regards and good luck on your first show,that's right another show in the capital city yes sir.come on northern califas lets show our support for thee family first famillia.let's do it bigg.a the destination famillia are there to support the homies.hook the homie's up richie were there in the casa to the fullest for mi famillia.alrato's we send our honor,respect, to my loved one's....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

50 BOMBA said:


> qvole to all mi hentes,i send my love y respectos to the homies in full blast of soldado fashion.thats right do the dalm thing homeboys congragulations on your first annual car show.i send all my regards and good luck on your first show,that's right another show in the capital city yes sir.come on northern califas lets show our support for thee family first famillia.let's do it bigg.a the destination famillia are there to support the homies.hook the homie's up richie were there in the casa to the fullest for mi famillia.alrato's we send our honor,respect, to my loved one's....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Right on.... thanks


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

66 fleetwood said:


> I'm there, can't wait! To the top





50 BOMBA said:


> qvole to all mi hentes,i send my love y respectos to the homies in full blast of soldado fashion.thats right do the dalm thing homeboys congragulations on your first annual car show.i send all my regards and good luck on your first show,that's right another show in the capital city yes sir.come on northern califas lets show our support for thee family first famillia.let's do it bigg.a the destination famillia are there to support the homies.hook the homie's up richie were there in the casa to the fullest for mi famillia.alrato's we send our honor,respect, to my loved one's....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*Right On Homie's Thanks for showing some love*
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ


( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

OK FELLAS I WILL UPDATE THE ROLL CALL LIST ON MONDAY
GOING TO CHILL WITH THE FAM 4 THE WEEK END
WILL STILL BE COMING THREW BUMPING IT TO THE TOP 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT





bub916 said:


> :h5:





EL SOCIO said:


>





Yowzers said:


>


RIGHT ON FELLAS
:thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

IM looking forward to the show, sound like a good one


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

So is it going to be 1st,2nd,3rd place trophys? Or just 1st, 2nd only. Special awards?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

One hot summer 63 said:


> So is it going to be 1st,2nd,3rd place trophys? Or just 1st, 2nd only. Special awards?


There will be 1st, 2nd place.... And special awards...


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok sounds good , looking forward to having a good time.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

QVOLE !BIG GATO GEE WILL BE THERE !CON LOS WHAMM WHAMMS N THE ZOOM ZOOMS!SHAAAAAU!LOOKING FORWARD TO DS SHOW IN SACRA


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYZ SOLO RIDER EARTH ANGEL58


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

andrez said:


> View attachment 344583
> 
> ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYZ SOLO RIDER EARTH ANGEL58


Thanks Homie for your support....:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

andrez said:


> View attachment 344583
> 
> ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYZ SOLO RIDER EARTH ANGEL58


right on 
thank u 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58


( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT 
:wave:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

t
t
t


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

towboss said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Right on Homie...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Whoop whoop


----------



## NINOZ{63} (Dec 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::wave: TTT


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Solo rider , "One Hot Summer 63" will be there to support the show.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

vjo70764 said:


> TTT!


:nicoderm::thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
 ***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> TTT!





STKN209 said:


>





E DUB said:


> LOW CREATIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 347264


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

What up family first!!!! Late night bump


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

Impalas yuba city will be there!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

moreno54 said:


> What up family first!!!! Late night bump





GUS FERNANDEZ said:


> Impalas yuba city will be there!!!!


RIGHT RIGHT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

FIRST TIME EVER ABOUT TO PUT IT DOWN ON FLORIN ROAD - FINISH THIS SUMMER OFF RIGHT-BIG PROPS GOES OFF TO THE WHOLE FAMILY FIRST *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

you already no Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> FIRST TIME EVER ABOUT TO PUT IT DOWN ON FLORIN ROAD - FINISH THIS SUMMER OFF RIGHT-BIG PROPS GOES OFF TO THE WHOLE FAMILY FIRST *


RIGHT RIGHT 
:thumbsup:



STKN209 said:


>


:thumbsup:



ncridahz said:


> you already no Nor Cal Ridahz will be there
> View attachment 347632


WE ALREADY KNOWING WE GOT U GUYS ON THE LIST 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINES IN SACRAMENTO.....
HIT ME UP!!








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK AN THERE WILL BE A SOUNDOFF COMPETITION,PLUS PLENTY OF CARNIVAL GAMES,WITH WATER SLIDES AND JUMP HOUSES AN SOME CLOWNS FOR THE KIDS,AN WE GOT SOME CAR CLUB GAMES LINED UP TRYING TO MAKE IT MORE ENTERTAINING I KNOW BORING SOME SHOWS COULD BE uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ICEE*63 said:


> CAN'T WAIT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK AN THERE WILL BE A SOUNDOFF COMPETITION,PLUS PLENTY OF CARNIVAL GAMES,WITH WATER SLIDES AND JUMP HOUSES AN SOME CLOWNS FOR THE KIDS,AN WE GOT SOME CAR CLUB GAMES LINED UP TRYING TO MAKE IT MORE ENTERTAINING I KNOW BORING SOME SHOWS COULD BE uffin:


THAT'S COOL!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :rofl:


 DEVOTION WILL BE THERE 4 SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

BIG GOOSE said:


> DEVOTION WILL BE THERE 4 SHOW!!!!!!


Right On 
cuzz
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*
T
T
T
:rimshot:*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *
> T
> T
> T
> :rimshot:*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will be there just for show not to compete


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT

:wave:What up Family!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R


Clown Confusion said:


> clown confusion will be there just for show not to compete


 My bike will be on display along side your bike


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

QVO!BIG CAT WILL BE DER!CON LOS WHAMM WHAMM'S N DA ZOOM ZOOM'S!SHAAAAU!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

______


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Yowzers said:


> TTT
> 
> :wave:What up Family!


:thumbsup:



CE 707 said:


> R My bike will be on display along side your bike


tell em 
:rofl:



LO*LYSTICS said:


> QVO!BIG CAT WILL BE DER!CON LOS WHAMM WHAMM'S N DA ZOOM ZOOM'S!SHAAAAU!


:sprint::sprint:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

RELENTLESS, WILL BE THERE, BRING SOME FLYERS TO OUR CIRCUS OF THE WICKED SHOW

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=204348656279311


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!! cant wait for this show


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

POORBOYS C.C. said:


> RELENTLESS, WILL BE THERE, BRING SOME FLYERS TO OUR CIRCUS OF THE WICKED SHOW
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=204348656279311


WILL DO SOUNDS LIKE THATS GOING 2 B A COOL SHOW 
& WE ALREADY GOT U GUYS LOCKED ON THE ROLL CALL
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTMFT!





SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> TTT!! cant wait for this show


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Going to try and make it just depends if I can get up my birthday is the night before.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

64Rag said:


> Going to try and make it just depends if I can get up my birthday is the night before.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LuxuriouS will be en la casa! Ya tu sabes!
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *LuxuriouS will be en la casa! Ya tu sabes!
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE U GUYS THERE
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

This show is going to be off the hook....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

yes sir its about to b off the *HOOK*
:nicoderm:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *LuxuriouS will be en la casa! Ya tu sabes!
> *


*yup yup:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS IS HOW WE WOULD LIKE EVERY ONE TO COME IN THANKS


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THIS IS HOW WE WOULD LIKE EVERY ONE TO COME IN THANKS
> View attachment 352421


Please read.....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT :drama:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> ***** ROLL CALL *****​
> JUST ROLLIN CC
> FEAR NONE CC
> USO CC
> ...


LOL.. I didnt my new club, i meant a new club ill prospect for..


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

93Brougham530 said:


> LOL.. I didnt my new club, i meant a new club ill prospect for..


LoL its all good will just leave it 
:bowrofl:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

G MORNING 
T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn homie good luck on the show wouldnt mind going!!!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THIS IS HOW WE WOULD LIKE EVERY ONE TO COME IN THANKS
> View attachment 352742


nice lay out cant wait


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be helping the bike judge but my bike will be there for show only im not going to enter


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ncridahz said:


> nice lay out cant wait





Clown Confusion said:


> ill be helping the bike judge but my bike will be there for show only im not going to enter


:thumbsup:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THIS IS HOW WE WOULD LIKE EVERY ONE TO COME IN THANKS
> View attachment 352742


:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT one of Northern Califas "HEAVY HITERS"


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
AZTECAS CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

11 more days......


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

mabeg said:


> 11 more days......


 Dam!!!! This show came quick... TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

moreno54 said:


> Dam!!!! This show came quick... TTT


Oh yeah and will be here even sooner......:thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Oh yeah and will be here even sooner......:thumbsup:


:yes::yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope everyone is ready for this.... Its going to be a lot of work..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> I hope everyone is ready for this.... Its going to be a lot of work..... :biggrin:


yes sir it is 
:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

moreno54 said:


> Dam!!!! This show came quick... TTT


hell yea it did this summer feels like it just flew bye


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INDIVIDAULS will be there


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

mabeg said:


> I hope everyone is ready for this.... Its going to be a lot of work..... :biggrin:


I gotta work:barf::burn: nah you know we'll b there just gotta wake my kids up @3 in the morning


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE 
_


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

lethalsdaname said:


> _LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE
> _


Thanks for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A BUNCH OF ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS WITH ROCK CLIMBING,BIG HUGE SLIDE,JUMP HOUSES,CARNIVAL GAMES,AND CLOWNS.AND JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS FOR THERE SUPPORT YOU WON'T BE DISSAPPOINTED


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SixDeuce said:


> I gotta work:barf::burn: nah you know we'll b there just gotta wake my kids up @3 in the morning


wow it takes them that long 2 get ready ??
shit just have them fall asleep ready ...lol
:rofl:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

lethalsdaname said:


> _LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE
> _


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> INDIVIDAULS will be there


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THEE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
AZTECAS CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
LETHAL LOWS CC
SHOW STOPPERS CC
CREW MIDNIGHT CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

DAMM ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THIS IS COMING TOGETHER REAL GOOD 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> wow it takes them that long 2 get ready ??shit just have them fall asleep ready ...lol:rofl:


Hahaha............... That's a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

My homie here at work just showed me you guys ad in the SAC BEE ticket section.. get down.. awww freeeeeky!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> My homie here at work just showed me you guys ad in the SAC BEE ticket section.. get down.. awww freeeeeky!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

aww shit in the SAC BEE today ticket section page 15 GET DOWN GET DOWN


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JUST TO LET EVERY 1 NO WE WILL B GIVING OUT A 
*CASH PRIZE WITH THE
MOST* *MEMBERS TROPHY* 
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What are the catagorys for bikes


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> ***** ROLL CALL *****​
> JUST ROLLIN CC
> FEAR NONE CC
> USO CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

t
t
t


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

bub916 said:


> TTT


thats right thats right 
:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

STKN209 said:


>


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

STKN209 said:


>


YUP YUP 
TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

A Week from today.... 7 days....


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

bub916 said:


> TTT


BLVDKINGS C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THEE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
AZTECAS CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
LETHAL LOWS CC
SHOW STOPPERS CC
CREW MIDNIGHT CC
BLVDKINGS C.C.
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is this show in south sac or at discovery park?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE BANNER OUT IN FRONT OF THE PLAZA *"THATS HOW IT GOES DOWN"*:yes::yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Is there going to be a car hop


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Is there going to be a car hop


wana see the video from yesterday...


TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Guam707 said:


> Is this show in south sac or at discovery park?


 Its in south sac off of florin and right by tap plastic


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bub916 said:


> wana see the video from yesterday...TTT


 A bro did u go see it on youtube


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> A bro did u go see it on youtube


 haha yup! just now..


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

mack 10 & his crew - hittin´ switches 

http://youtu.be/rK4OqK6xd5I 

SUP FAM BAM! JUST COMING TO SAY CONGRATS ON THE WIN ON TUG OF WAR @ FEAR NONE BBQ................:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Its in south sac off of florin and right by tap plastic


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

geezee916 said:


> mack 10 & his crew - hittin´ switches http://youtu.be/rK4OqK6xd5I SUP FAM BAM! JUST COMING TO SAY CONGRATS ON THE WIN ON TUG OF WAR @ FEAR NONE BBQ................:thumbsup:


 :yes::yes::thumbsup:



Damn show is just a few days away..............


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Guam707 said:


> Is this show in south sac or at discovery park?





CE 707 said:


> Its in south sac off of florin and right by tap plastic


*YUP YUP IN SOUTH SAC FLORIN RD ACROSS FROM THE HOME DEPOT 
*:thumbsup:
THANKS 'E' FOR GETTING BACK TO HIM BEEN LITTLE BIZZY
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Is there going to be a car hop


NO *HOP *FELLAS SORRY
:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

bub916 said:


> wana see the video from yesterday...
> 
> 
> TTT





CE 707 said:


> A bro did u go see it on youtube





bub916 said:


> haha yup! just now..


WHAT VID ????


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

geezee916 said:


> mack 10 & his crew - hittin´ switches
> 
> http://youtu.be/rK4OqK6xd5I
> 
> SUP FAM BAM! JUST COMING TO SAY CONGRATS ON THE WIN ON TUG OF WAR @ FEAR NONE BBQ................:thumbsup:


YUP YUP ALL OF A SUDDEN ...LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

HOW WE WOULD LIKE U TO ENTER
THANKS
:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WHAT VID ????


Youtube tipe in c707e


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

u talking about the 1 on the fear none picnic page ??????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

u check them out ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> u check them out ?


 Na bro this phone wont let me see it


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

4 more days............hno:hno:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*COUNT DOWN FOR THE GET DOWN
*:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

4 days left ........ hno:hno:hno:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

im gonna slide through to show some support for family first


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> im gonna slide through to show some support for family first


Thanks Homie..... for the support.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> im gonna slide through to show some support for family first


RIGHT ON HOMIE THANK YOU 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THEE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
AZTECAS CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
LETHAL LOWS CC
SHOW STOPPERS CC
CREW MIDNIGHT CC
BLVDKINGS C.C.
 CHOLOS C.C
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> ***** ROLL CALL *****​
> JUST ROLLIN CC
> FEAR NONE CC
> USO CC
> ...


:werd:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *COUNT DOWN FOR THE GET DOWN*:thumbsup:


*TTMFT*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

LET'S KICK IT AND TAKE A LIL DIP AFTER THE SHOW! MEET AT A&W/KFC, LOWRIDER SCENE GONNA BE IN TOWN AND WE SHOULD GIVE THEM SOME FOOTAGE FOR THE NEW MAG AND VIDEO!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Sounds like a good idea


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

bub916 said:


> LET'S KICK IT AND TAKE A LIL DIP AFTER THE SHOW! MEET AT A&W/KFC, LOWRIDER SCENE GONNA BE IN TOWN AND WE SHOULD GIVE THEM SOME FOOTAGE FOR THE NEW MAG AND VIDEO!!


 we are down like james brown


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we are down like james brown




TTT Family First


----------



## whathedo69 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whats up rich can we bring our own BBQ?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

whathedo69 said:


> Whats up rich can we bring our own BBQ?


SORRY X NO BBQ BUT WE ARE GOING TO GIVE EACH PARTICIPANT DISCOUNT COUPONS TO ALL THE FOOD PLACES IN THE SOUTHGATE PLAZA WHERE THE SHOW IS TAKING PLACE,PLUS WE GAVE FREE VENDOR BOOTHS TO LOCAL CHARITIES TO HELP THERE ORGINIZATION OUT SO THEY WILL BE SELLING FOOD ALSO


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT Can't wait!!:run:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup MABEG AND G STYLE 62 ANYTHING FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT FOR ME I LOVE HITTING THE CARSHOWS, TAKING MY RIDE OUT THERE AND HANGING OUT CHECKING OUT NICE RIDES FIRME LADIES, AND @ BUB916 GOING TO KFC AFTERWORDS SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN., ME AND LIL CONER WILL BE OUT THERE IF YOUD LIKE A PERFORMANCE BY ME YOU ALREADY KNOW. AND BIG TONE SHOULD BE OUT THERE TOO. JUST LET ME KNOW HOMIES.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> :thumbsup MABEG AND G STYLE 62 ANYTHING FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT FOR ME I LOVE HITTING THE CARSHOWS, TAKING MY RIDE OUT THERE AND HANGING OUT CHECKING OUT NICE RIDES FIRME LADIES, AND @ BUB916 GOING TO KFC AFTERWORDS SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN., ME AND LIL CONER WILL BE OUT THERE IF YOUD LIKE A PERFORMANCE BY ME YOU ALREADY KNOW. AND BIG TONE SHOULD BE OUT THERE TOO. JUST LET ME KNOW HOMIES.


right on homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SixDeuce said:


> *TTMFT*


:yes::inout:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

bub916 said:


> LET'S KICK IT AND TAKE A LIL DIP AFTER THE SHOW! MEET AT A&W/KFC, LOWRIDER SCENE GONNA BE IN TOWN AND WE SHOULD GIVE THEM SOME FOOTAGE FOR THE NEW MAG AND VIDEO!!





CE 707 said:


> Sounds like a good idea





LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we are down like james brown





bub916 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT Family First


right on sounds coo hope we can sslide threw after all the *clean up
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THEE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
AZTECAS CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
LETHAL LOWS CC
SHOW STOPPERS CC
CREW MIDNIGHT CC
BLVDKINGS C.C.
 CHOLOS C.C
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

bub916 said:


> LET'S KICK IT AND TAKE A LIL DIP AFTER THE SHOW! MEET AT A&W/KFC, LOWRIDER SCENE GONNA BE IN TOWN AND WE SHOULD GIVE THEM SOME FOOTAGE FOR THE NEW MAG AND VIDEO!!


 :thumbsup:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we are down like james brown





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> right on sounds coo hope we can slide threw after all the *clean up*


:yes::yes:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> ***** ROLL CALL *****​
> 
> JUST ROLLIN CC
> FEAR NONE CC
> ...


 LAY M LOW WILL BE THERE CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER / SAC CHAPTER uffin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ttt FAMILY FIRST :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

what time is set up over


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LAY M LOW WILL BE THERE CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER / SAC CHAPTER uffin:


:thumbsup: Right on!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

ncridahz said:


> what time is set up over


trying to finish setup by 11.... when the show starts...


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

*BACK TTMFT*


Less than 24hrs to go til *SHOWTIME*


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Sacramento Viejitos Car and Bike Club will be in the house, gotta support the homies from Family First !
TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

djrascal said:


> Sacramento Viejitos Car and Bike Club will be in the house, gotta support the homies from Family First !TTT


 Thank you for you an your clubs support


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

WELL I WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND THIS SHOW I SEEN EARLIER SOMEONE ASKED WHAT THE CATEGORIES WERE FOR THE BIKES AND I HAVENT SEEN ANYTHING POSTED UP YET I HAVE BIKES FROM 16INCH,20INCH,AND FULL CUSTOM 26INCH CRUIZER SO IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT THE CATEGORIES ARE I WOULD APPRECIATE IF SOMEONE WOULD POST THEM, SO I KNOW WHAT BIKES TO TAKE IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW EVEN THOUGH I HAVE A 2IN A HALF HOUR DRIVE TO GET THERE.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

ICEE*63 said:


> NO PRE REG $20.00 DAY OF SHOW:thumbsup:


. Were gona come through.. See ya in the morn.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*See you guys tomorrow. Hows the weather out there for tomorrow?








*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Sunday
September 4








Sunny
96 º / 56 º


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

my bad every 1 been hella bizzy with last minute stuff will update the roll call right now 
:thumbsup:
YOU GUYS READY ,YOU AREN'T READY
WE ABOUT TO PUT IT DOWN ON 
SAC-TOWN TOMORROW 
WHAT WHAT ................................


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

***** ROLL CALL *****​ 

JUST ROLLIN CC
FEAR NONE CC
USO CC
NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC
BOULEVARD IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
THEE STYLISTICS CC
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES CC
FEDERATION CC
EVIL THREAT CC
SOLANOS FINEST CC
93 BROUGHAM 530(WITH HIS NEW CLUB)
LO LYSTICS CC
CUSTOM FANTASIES CC
OLD ILLUSION CC
BROWN PERSUASION CC
RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC
DESTINATION CC
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST CC
CHICANO LEGACY CC
LOW CREATIONS CC
IMPALAS YUBA CITY CC
STYLISTICS CC
DEVOTION CC
LuxuriouS CC
FINAL CHAPTER CC
COMPADRES CC
AZTECAS CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
LETHAL LOWS CC
SHOW STOPPERS CC
CREW MIDNIGHT CC
BLVDKINGS C.C.
 CHOLOS C.C
DUKES CC
LAY M LOW CC
ELITE CC
Viejitos C&B C
MAJESTICS CC
***** SOLO RIDERS *****​ 

JONMCPHERSON
EXOTIC RIDER
FRANCISCOJRANDRADE
MORENO 54
FLEETMASTRE 46
ALCATRAZ
EARTH ANGEL58
ONE HOT SUMMER 63
OAK TOWN RAIDER
( UPDATED EVERY NIGHT )​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LAY M LOW WILL BE THERE CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER / SAC CHAPTER uffin:





lupe said:


> ttt FAMILY FIRST :thumbsup:





RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>





djrascal said:


> Sacramento Viejitos Car and Bike Club will be in the house, gotta support the homies from Family First !
> TTT





tpimuncie said:


> :thumbsup:





mattd said:


> . Were gona come through.. See ya in the morn.





Ritchie Ritch said:


> *See you guys tomorrow. Hows the weather out there for tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE WILL SEE EVERY1 IN THE MORNING 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

oaktownraider said:


> WELL I WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND THIS SHOW I SEEN EARLIER SOMEONE ASKED WHAT THE CATEGORIES WERE FOR THE BIKES AND I HAVENT SEEN ANYTHING POSTED UP YET I HAVE BIKES FROM 16INCH,20INCH,AND FULL CUSTOM 26INCH CRUIZER SO IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT THE CATEGORIES ARE I WOULD APPRECIATE IF SOMEONE WOULD POST THEM, SO I KNOW WHAT BIKES TO TAKE IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW EVEN THOUGH I HAVE A 2IN A HALF HOUR DRIVE TO GET THERE.


 PM SENT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

wake up FAMILY lets do this 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Where everyone going after show to kick it ,


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Would be nice to have a cruise after the show.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any pics


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Where everyone going after show to kick it ,


ACROSS THE STREET TO A&W/KFC FRANKLIN & FLORIN.
IT'S COOL WITH THE MANAGER!
:thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys threw a bad ass show.. Good work FAMILY FIRST..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> ACROSS THE STREET TO A&W/KFC FRANKLIN & FLORIN.IT'S COOL WITH THE MANAGER!:thumbsup:


on my way


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Where da hell is everyone


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Had a great time! Thanks Family 1st


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I thought it was supposed to be crackin at the a&w after ur show..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Well Fuck I'm here ain't no one here


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Theres like 3 cars!!! Its crackin!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Startin it off right


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

best of show car looking nice


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice Show, Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Wanna give a big props to Family First for a dammmmm good show you guys did a good job. BLVD KINGS BIVOS64


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

ttt for a badass show today congratz to fam 1st lookin forward to next yr


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*On behalf of LuxuriouS C.C. Thanks for a GREAt show guys. We all had a BLAST.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you Family First for throwing a great show. Anyone else throwing a first show with the participation and organization would have suprised me. I knew that your club would be able to pull this off. It was well worth the travel time, and last minute work needed to get my car to the show. A great turn out, and great time had by all. Looking foward to your next show...and to think, you were just going to do a picnic.....well done


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

looked like a good show. i wasnt able to make it, hopefully next year.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

*congratz!*

GRACIAS FOR A FIRME SHOW,YOU ALL PICKED DA RITE SPOT I KNW ALL DA STORES N VENDORS DID GOOD EVRYONE WS HAVING A GOOD TIME,AND THATS WHAT I ALWAYS SAID ,ITS NOT WHAT WE DO ,IS HOW WE DO IT!ALL I HEARD ALL THE CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS SAY WAS HOW FIRME DA TURN OUT WS, WELL WER LOOKN TOUR YOUR NEXT ONES ,ONCE AGAIN MUCHAS GRACIAS TO ALL UR MEMBERS N VOLUNTERS MUCH RESPECT, SIEMPRE BIG GATO GEE LO*LYSTICS CC,NOR*CAL:thumbsup::biggrin: POKOZ LOKOZ


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

good job guys, great show we had a good time


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


*LUX looking good out there in sac.....much love fellas* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

cool runnings said:


> *LUX looking good out there in sac.....much love fellas* :thumbsup:


*Thanks brother...*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here's a few pictures. GREAT SHOW.











































































































































































































*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*That's all I got fellas. *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

very nice pics..homeboy....i wish i got to go....missed a good one..........


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was a good show I had a great time


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mattd said:


> You guys threw a bad ass show.. Good work FAMILY FIRST..


 :thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


> Had a great time! Thanks Family 1st


 :thumbsup:


SHAMELE$$ said:


> Nice Show, Thanks! :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


Bivos 64 said:


> Wanna give a big props to Family First for a dammmmm good show you guys did a good job. BLVD KINGS BIVOS64


 :thumbsup:


1 GANGSTA COUPE said:


> ttt for a badass show today congratz to fam 1st lookin forward to next yr


 :thumbsup:


jonmcpherson said:


> Thank you Family First for throwing a great show. Anyone else throwing a first show with the participation and organization would have suprised me. I knew that your club would be able to pull this off. It was well worth the travel time, and last minute work needed to get my car to the show. A great turn out, and great time had by all. Looking foward to your next show...and to think, you were just going to do a picnic.....well done


 :thumbsup:


LO*LYSTICS said:


> GRACIAS FOR A FIRME SHOW,YOU ALL PICKED DA RITE SPOT I KNW ALL DA STORES N VENDORS DID GOOD EVRYONE WS HAVING A GOOD TIME,AND THATS WHAT I ALWAYS SAID ,ITS NOT WHAT WE DO ,IS HOW WE DO IT!ALL I HEARD ALL THE CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS SAY WAS HOW FIRME DA TURN OUT WS, WELL WER LOOKN TOUR YOUR NEXT ONES ,ONCE AGAIN MUCHAS GRACIAS TO ALL UR MEMBERS N VOLUNTERS MUCH RESPECT, SIEMPRE BIG GATO GEE LO*LYSTICS CC,NOR*CAL:thumbsup::biggrin: POKOZ LOKOZ


 :thumbsup:


Ritchie Ritch said:


> *On behalf of LuxuriouS C.C. Thanks for a GREAt show guys. We all had a BLAST.*


 :thumbsup:


singlegate said:


> good job guys, great show we had a good time


 :thumbsup:


CE 707 said:


> it was a good show I had a great time


:thumbsup:
just want to *THANK ALL OF YOU *guys for coming out and supporting us on are first get down


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*BIG THANKS 2 ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS *
THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US ON ARE FIRST GET DOWN WE COULD NOT HAVE MADE IT HAPPENED WITH OUT EVERYONE SUPPORT AND LOVE FOR THE* GAME *
ALSO WANT 2 THANK ALL THE PEOPLE THAT MADE THEM LONG DISTANCE RIDES TO GET THERE WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT ..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF MY FAMILY I WANNA THANK "FAMILY FIRST" FOR YOUR GRACIOUS HOSPITALITY, AND ATMOSPHERE YOU GUYS PROVIDED FOR ALL OF US. RITCH, RAYMOND, WALT, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST, AND YOUR ENTIRE CLUB TREATED US AS IF WE HAD KNOWN EACHOTHER FOR 20YEARS. YOU GUYS PUT MY FAMILY FIRST AND I THANK ALL OF YOU SINCERELY FOR THAT. NORTHERN CA / SACRAMENTO HOMIES WERE SUPRISED TO SEE ME OUT THERE BUT SHOWED ME NOTHING BUT THE UTMOST RESPECT. GREATLY APPRECIATED BY ME AND MY CARCLUB AS WELL. 

I MET SOME REAL NORTHERN HOMIES YESTERDAY AND THEY GAVE 100% PERCENT RESPECT AND WELCOME, GATO AND LO'LYSTICS, MATT AND IMPALAS, LUXURIOUS NOR CAL, MY UCE BROTHERS, SOLO RIDERS WAY TO MANY NAMES TO REMEMBER... I THINK I SHOOK EVERYBODIES HAND AT THE SHOW. YOU GUYS HAVE A NEW HOMIE DOWN HERE AND WHENEVER I CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN, I'LL BE BACK UP THERE TO SUPPORT MY LOWRIDING NORTHERN HOMIES. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT "CHINA MAN" MAJESTICS


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GOT DAMNIT, I MISSED OUT!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY FAMILY I WANNA THANK "FAMILY FIRST" FOR YOUR GRACIOUS HOSPITALITY, AND ATMOSPHERE YOU GUYS PROVIDED FOR ALL OF US. RITCH, RAYMOND, WALT, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST, AND YOUR ENTIRE CLUB TREATED US AS IF WE HAD KNOWN EACHOTHER FOR 20YEARS. YOU GUYS PUT MY FAMILY FIRST AND I THANK ALL OF YOU SINCERELY FOR THAT. NORTHERN CA / SACRAMENTO HOMIES WERE SUPRISED TO SEE ME OUT THERE BUT SHOWED ME NOTHING BUT THE UTMOST RESPECT. GREATLY APPRECIATED BY ME AND MY CARCLUB AS WELL.
> 
> I MET SOME REAL NORTHERN HOMIES YESTERDAY AND THEY GAVE 100% PERCENT RESPECT AND WELCOME, GATO AND LO'LYSTICS, MATT AND IMPALAS, LUXURIOUS NOR CAL, MY UCE BROTHERS, SOLO RIDERS WAY TO MANY NAMES TO REMEMBER... I THINK I SHOOK EVERYBODIES HAND AT THE SHOW. YOU GUYS HAVE A NEW HOMIE DOWN HERE AND WHENEVER I CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN, I'LL BE BACK UP THERE TO SUPPORT MY LOWRIDING NORTHERN HOMIES. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT "CHINA MAN" MAJESTICS


 THANK YOU CHINAMAN I'M REALLY GLAD YOU AN YOUR FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME, JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW IT WAS AN HONOR FOR US THAT YOU CAME SO FAR TO OUR SHOW, REALLY GREATLY APPRECIATED.BUT THATS HOW WE DO IT, ANYTIME YOU OR YOUR CLUB MEMBERS PLAN TO COME UP LET ME KNOW WE WILL ALWAYS TREAT THEM THE SAME.HOPE TO STAY IN CONTACT MORE OFTEN AND THIS IS RICH


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO THANK ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS /SOLO RIDERS.IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN SUCH A SUCCESSFUL SHOW WITH OUT ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT.AND WANT TO THANK ALL OF MY CLUB MEMBERS FAMILY AN FRIENDS FOR ALL THERE HARDWORK AN DEDICATION.AND ALSO WANT TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO TONY AN MARIA,RAYMOND ,BIG MARC,LUIS,STEPHANIE,YOU GUYS DID ALOT OF OVERTIME TO MAKE THIS POSSIBLE.


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Wanted to Thank Family First you guys did a great job putting this show together.:thumbsup:You guys hit it out the park with this one ,great Location,vendors, music ,raffles,activities for the kids,Aztec dancers,u guys had a lil bit of everything.
congrats To Ritch and the whole Family First cc. For throwing a bad ass show..
Had a great time and we look forward to seeing u guys there next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would like to thank all of you guys in family first you guys realy took care of me and treating me like fam you guys did a good job cant wait for next year


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY FAMILY I WANNA THANK "FAMILY FIRST" FOR YOUR GRACIOUS HOSPITALITY, AND ATMOSPHERE YOU GUYS PROVIDED FOR ALL OF US. RITCH, RAYMOND, WALT, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST, AND YOUR ENTIRE CLUB TREATED US AS IF WE HAD KNOWN EACHOTHER FOR 20YEARS. YOU GUYS PUT MY FAMILY FIRST AND I THANK ALL OF YOU SINCERELY FOR THAT. NORTHERN CA / SACRAMENTO HOMIES WERE SUPRISED TO SEE ME OUT THERE BUT SHOWED ME NOTHING BUT THE UTMOST RESPECT. GREATLY APPRECIATED BY ME AND MY CARCLUB AS WELL.
> 
> I MET SOME REAL NORTHERN HOMIES YESTERDAY AND THEY GAVE 100% PERCENT RESPECT AND WELCOME, GATO AND LO'LYSTICS, MATT AND IMPALAS, LUXURIOUS NOR CAL, MY UCE BROTHERS, SOLO RIDERS WAY TO MANY NAMES TO REMEMBER... I THINK I SHOOK EVERYBODIES HAND AT THE SHOW. YOU GUYS HAVE A NEW HOMIE DOWN HERE AND WHENEVER I CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN, I'LL BE BACK UP THERE TO SUPPORT MY LOWRIDING NORTHERN HOMIES. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT "CHINA MAN" MAJESTICS


Yes sir u already no *HOMIE *thats how we roll i told u we would take care of U just ask and u should receive....LoL
But you no thats the least we can do for u for coming all the way from 
THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY REPRESENTING THE MAJESTICS 
& supporting are club :thumbsup:
like i said HOMIE STAY IN TOUCH :yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *That's all I got fellas. *


THANKS HOMIE GOOD PICS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

STKN209 said:


> very nice pics..homeboy....i wish i got to go....missed a good one..........


YES SIR U DID ...LoL :roflmao:
ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE U HAD TO PUT THAT FAMILY TIME IN 
WE HAVE ALL BEEN THERE MAYBE WILL CANT GET UR GUYS BAD ASS RIDES OUT NEXT YEAR
:yes::yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> it was a good show I had a great time


 :thumbsup:YUP YUP THANK U FOR THE HELP 


CE 707 said:


> I would like to thank all of you guys in family first you guys realy took care of me and treating me like fam you guys did a good job cant wait for next year


]
:thumbsup: 
COME ON "E" U ALREADY NO HOMIE U IN LIKE FLIN ...LoL U NEED A FAMILY FIRST SHIRT ..LoL:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FROM MY SHITTY CELL PHONE.....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

raiderrob said:


> Wanted to Thank Family First you guys did a great job putting this show together.:thumbsup:You guys hit it out the park with this one ,great Location,vendors, music ,raffles,activities for the kids,Aztec dancers,u guys had a lil bit of everything.
> congrats To Ritch and the whole Family First cc. For throwing a bad ass show..
> Had a great time and we look forward to seeing u guys there next year. :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE
THANKS FOR U AND UR CLUBS SUPPORT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WERE THE 1'S FROM UR GOOD CAM ?????????
I HAVE HELLA PICS THAT OTHERS TOOK I HAVE TO MAKE A FOLDER OF ALL OF IT I WILL POST THEM TOMORROW


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup:YUP YUP THANK U FOR THE HELP ]:thumbsup: COME ON "E" U ALREADY NO HOMIE U IN LIKE FLIN ...LoL U NEED A FAMILY FIRST SHIRT ..LoL:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> exotic rider said:
> 
> 
> > ~G STYLE 62~ said:
> ...


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

RELENTLESS CC & THE GRINDERS HAD A BLAST THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW FAMILY FIRST,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

IM SO F***ing happy about this thanks again..


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Wanted to give a shout out to all Family First members who were behind the scenes making our 1st show such a huge success. It took a lot of hard work to get this show organized but it was all worth it seeing all the people walking around with smiles and giving props to our members. Special thanks goes out to all the extra help we had from our families and friends who gave that extra push to make it all come together. 

To all the car clubs and solo riders we couldn't do it without you. To the judges who gave up there holiday weekend, DJ Tiny and DJ Stix and the baddest MC Henry Loc's we thank you for all your hard work. Special shout out to everyone who came and enjoyed there day with us..... as we say "Family First"....

Gracias for making our 1st Show & Shine a huge success!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry I didn't take many pictures but here are some arials...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SUPER GOOD CARSHOW, FAMILY FIRST HAD A CARSHOW CRACKING OFF AND IT WAS PACKED ME AND MY FRIENDS AGREED IT WAS A GREAT SHOW . MY BRIM HAT OF TO FAMILY FIRST, ALL THE CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,VENDORS, AND PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND ATTEND THIS EVENT.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> best of show car looking nice


*Thank you. 








*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> very nice pics..homeboy....i wish i got to go....missed a good one..........


*Thank you brother.*



CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY FAMILY I WANNA THANK "FAMILY FIRST" FOR YOUR GRACIOUS HOSPITALITY, AND ATMOSPHERE YOU GUYS PROVIDED FOR ALL OF US. RITCH, RAYMOND, WALT, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST, AND YOUR ENTIRE CLUB TREATED US AS IF WE HAD KNOWN EACHOTHER FOR 20YEARS. YOU GUYS PUT MY FAMILY FIRST AND I THANK ALL OF YOU SINCERELY FOR THAT. NORTHERN CA / SACRAMENTO HOMIES WERE SUPRISED TO SEE ME OUT THERE BUT SHOWED ME NOTHING BUT THE UTMOST RESPECT. GREATLY APPRECIATED BY ME AND MY CARCLUB AS WELL.
> 
> I MET SOME REAL NORTHERN HOMIES YESTERDAY AND THEY GAVE 100% PERCENT RESPECT AND WELCOME, GATO AND LO'LYSTICS, MATT AND IMPALAS, *LUXURIOUS NOR CAL*, MY UCE BROTHERS, SOLO RIDERS WAY TO MANY NAMES TO REMEMBER... I THINK I SHOOK EVERYBODIES HAND AT THE SHOW. YOU GUYS HAVE A NEW HOMIE DOWN HERE AND WHENEVER I CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN, I'LL BE BACK UP THERE TO SUPPORT MY LOWRIDING NORTHERN HOMIES. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT "CHINA MAN" MAJESTICS


*It was nice meeting you China Man. 
*


raiderrob said:


> Wanted to Thank Family First you guys did a great job putting this show together.:thumbsup:You guys hit it out the park with this one ,great Location,vendors, music ,raffles,activities for the kids,Aztec dancers,u guys had a lil bit of everything.
> congrats To Ritch and the whole Family First cc. For throwing a bad ass show..
> *Had a great time and we look forward to seeing u guys there next year*. :thumbsup:


x86



~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THANKS HOMIE GOOD PICS
> :thumbsup:


*Thank you sir.*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

exotic rider said:


> ~G STYLE 62~ said:
> 
> 
> > IT WAS A LONG WALK FROM OAK PARK!
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> lol


:thumbsup::biggrin::rofl:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

POORBOYS C.C. said:


> RELENTLESS CC & THE GRINDERS HAD A BLAST THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW FAMILY FIRST,


 :thumbsup:


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> SUPER GOOD CARSHOW, FAMILY FIRST HAD A CARSHOW CRACKING OFF AND IT WAS PACKED ME AND MY FRIENDS AGREED IT WAS A GREAT SHOW . MY BRIM HAT OF TO FAMILY FIRST, ALL THE CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,VENDORS, AND PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND ATTEND THIS EVENT.


:thumbsup:
thank you guys for you and your clubs support
we really appreciate it
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

POORBOYS C.C. said:


> IM SO F***ing happy about this thanks again..


nice pics jay and congrats on the win
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Sorry I didn't take many pictures but here are some arials...
> View attachment 359046





mabeg said:


>





mabeg said:


>





mabeg said:


>


nice 
so thats where u were hiding all of the day on the roof working on ur tan ?????
just playing 
:rofl:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> nice
> so thats where u were hiding all of the day on the roof working on ur tan ?????
> just playing
> :rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Viejitos Car and Bike club had a blast, thanks again for all your hard work Family First!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The LO*LYSTICS had a great time. We wanna say thank you to Family First CC for putting it all together. It was a good way to spend a sunday


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thank to Family First, had a good time and enjoyed the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> nice
> so thats where u were hiding all of the day on the roof working on ur tan ?????
> just playing
> :rofl:


Yeah i did look a lil light skinned.... wanted to get a lil darker to make it looked like i work..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup::biggrin::rofl:


 so wen the next meeting lol jk


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> YES SIR U DID ...LoL :roflmao:
> ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE U HAD TO PUT THAT FAMILY TIME IN
> WE HAVE ALL BEEN THERE MAYBE WILL CANT GET UR GUYS BAD ASS RIDES OUT NEXT YEAR
> :yes::yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like I missed a great show, but dam that don't look like a show n shine :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> best of show car looking nice


Thanks Carnal ....It was good seeing u out there.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

raiderrob said:


> Wanted to Thank Family First you guys did a great job putting this show together.:thumbsup:You guys hit it out the park with this one ,great Location,vendors, music ,raffles,activities for the kids,Aztec dancers,u guys had a lil bit of everything.
> congrats To Ritch and the whole Family First cc. For throwing a bad ass show..
> Had a great time and we look forward to seeing u guys there next year. :thumbsup:


THANK YOU ROB AGAIN FOR MAKING THE TRIP, YOU AN YOUR BADASS CLUB ALWAYS SHOW OUR CLUB SUPPORT .YOU MADE OUR SHOW LOOK EVEN BETTER WITH YOUR CAR ON FULL DISPLAY,GLAD YOU TOOK BEST OF SHOW YOU DESERVE IT YOUR CAR IS KILLINGEM :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

djrascal said:


> Viejitos Car and Bike club had a blast, thanks again for all your hard work Family First!


 :thumbsup:


A TODA MADRE said:


> The LO*LYSTICS had a great time. We wanna say thank you to Family First CC for putting it all together. It was a good way to spend a sunday


 :thumbsup:


M.G. 916 said:


> :thumbsup:Thank to Family First, had a good time and enjoyed the show.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:
thank all of you guys and your clubs and family's for coming out 2 support us
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Yeah i did look a lil light skinned.... wanted to get a lil darker to make it looked like i work..... :thumbsup:


yea u did look a little red like a tomatoe at the end 
:bowrofl::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> so wen the next meeting lol jk


come i no your not its ok let the cat out the bag 
but for reals i will let no on that for reals 
:bowrofl::bowrofl:
:ninja::machinegun::h5:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> looks like I missed a great show, but dam that don't look like a show n shine :thumbsup:


YUP YUP IT WAS OFF THE HOOK 
YEA WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO WORK ON THAT LABEL OF THE SHOW NEXT YEAR 
:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> YUP YUP IT WAS OFF THE HOOK YEA WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO WORK ON THAT LABEL OF THE SHOW NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


dam I missed a good show... wish I could've been there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> YUP YUP IT WAS OFF THE HOOK
> YEA WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO WORK ON THAT LABEL OF THE SHOW NEXT YEAR
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ok just got done making a folder after a couple hrs will post up tomorrow
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:bowrofl:
:fool2:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you have a Hot Rod, Classic Car, Muscle Car or Lowrider? Maybe you just like cars. Check out our annual Fund Raiser Car show For local non-profit Washington Neighbor Hood Youth Center. ALL CARS WELCOME ! Live music by Santana tribute band 'Sacred Fire'!


SACRAMENTO AND SURROUNDING AREAS! SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA PRESENTS THEIR 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. ALL CARS WELCOME. FAMILY EVENT. $1.50 STREET TACOS. DJ INSIDE THE RESTAURANT.. SEPT 17th 2011
FLYERS, TROPHIE CATAGORIES, SET UP TIME, FREE ADMISSION FOR EVERYONE. ONLY $10 REG. FEE FOR ENTRIES. VALLEJOS RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 1100 O st. Sacramento CA 95811. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. PLEASE COME BY AND SUPPORT. THANK YOU


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> :bowrofl:
> :fool2:


:bowrofl:
:finger:
:bowrofl:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

OK I HAVE THE PICS JUST NEED TO MAKE TIME TO PUT THEM UP
:banghead:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

HAVE A LOT MORE TO POST WILL PUT UP TOMORROW 
TIME FOR BED .................................................
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 368752
> 
> View attachment 368754
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

still have some more post the rest tomorrow time for S O A 
then bed 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*the trophy's for *
MOST MEMBERS PLUS $100 POT WENT TO DEVOTIONS CC
FURTHEST DISTANCE WENT TO CHINA MAN FROM MAJESTICS CC SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
BEST OF SHOW & MANAGERS CHOICE WENT TO CRYSTAL BLUE TEMPTATION FROM LUXURIOUS CC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 369289

View attachment 369292

View attachment 369293


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RICH - CHINA MAN(FURTHEST DISTANCE WINNER) - RAYMOND


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WELL THATS ALL I HAVE MY BAD SO LATE BUT BETTER LATE THEN NEVER ....LoL
HOPE EVERY 1 ENJOYS THE PICS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WELL THATS ALL I HAVE MY BAD SO LATE BUT BETTER LATE THEN NEVER ....LoL
> HOPE EVERY 1 ENJOYS THE PICS
> :thumbsup:


Pics came out GOOD Ray!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Turlock swap meet on SuNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Pics came out GOOD Ray!!!! :thumbsup:


*RIGHT ON 
*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

GOOD JOB RAY AGAIN LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*WHOOP WHOOP 
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FOUND SOME MORE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*IS EVERY ONE READY FOR ANOTHER ONE THIS YEAR 
ITS GOING DOWN 
SEPTEMBER 2ND
SAME PLACE , SAME TIME 
SAVE THE DATE BECAUSE ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK IF YOU MISSED LAST YEAR GO THREW THIS THREAD AND CHECK IT OUT WAS A SHOW TO REMEMBER 
*:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:* 
*


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 368250
> 
> View attachment 368251


 Cant wait 4 the next one . TTT 4 Family First.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

exotic rider said:


> THE RT BUS GOES RIGHT BY THERE!
> COOL I'M THERE......
> :thumbsup:


:roflmao::loco:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## gonzo4life (Dec 23, 2011)

ROLLERZ only SACRAMENTO will be there.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS IS ARE THREAD FROM LAST YEAR THERE IS A *NEW THREAD 

*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

ICEE*63 said:


> TTT.


 Dammm im ready 4 this show last year was nice so i know it only gets better, see you guys on sunday.


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Its almost here


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

[h=2]MEMORIAL CARWASH Saturday, September 8th 2012 LAY M LOW CC MEMBER[/h] _







Memorial Carwash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man... a Fallen True Rider on 8/30/12_ Memorial car wash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man a true rider fallen on 8/30/2012
Saturday, September 8th 2012

Where: Quality Tires n Wheels
2537 Waterloo Rd
Stockton Ca. 
Time: 10 am until sun goes down for David.

Please come out and show your support in his family's time of need.

Your Support and Donations will be greatly appreciated.​


----------

